# Non-citizens voting



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You need to know that the nationwide movement to bring non-citizens, even illegal aliens, to the polls in local elections is growing. The latest hotbed of this movement is the District of Columbia (the "DC" in Washington DC for those of you who went to government schools.) There are already several cities in the US where aliens, illegal and legal, can vote in local elections. This movement exists in Democratic party circles :eyeroll: . They know that aliens, legal and illegal, generally vote Democratic .. and it's all part of a plan to expand the Democrat voting base.

Allowing non-citizens to vote cheapens the value of American citizenship. It tells immigrants that they can become a part of our political system without investing any effort into actually learning of our history, or form of government and our heritage.

*We need a federal law which denies federal funds to any state or local jurisdiction which allows non-citizens to vote in local elections.* That would put a stop to this nonsense.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: Bob, this is a subject I would agree on...We do not need non-citizens voting..If an illegal tries to vote he should be arrested and sent back to where he came from...That is something I will never understand, why we tolerate illegals in this country....I have to pay for medical insurance but they rec free insurance which you and I pay for..Does that make any sense???? The dems have used this technique for years and it is wrong...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe we could vote in Russia or China. Right. The only purpose this would serve is to allow illegals to steal America in the voting booth. They see us as rich. Come up with a government program that will give welfare to them, they will vote for it. This is so crazy I have a hard time coming up with a rebuttal. I see this as an attempt by liberals to regain power. I'm sorry if that offends people, but I can see no other logical reason. They are willing to tax workers and endanger our security so they can dictate through superior numbers. I know the average liberal would not knowingly do this, but evidently some liberal politicians would. Those of us working class liberals or conservatives don't like it. I think this goes beyond liberal and conservative and we are perhaps both of the same mindset here. At least I hope so. Only if we are in agreement on that will we be safe from such absurdity. I don't want to argue about this one, but I sure would be less apprehensive if some of you liberals who post here would voice a supporting opinion. Lets not let this turn into my side against your side. Only a unified front will stop this absurdity. Is there anyone out there that would support this? I have not used the poll that we can link to a thread, can it be set up after a thread has began? Perhaps in the interest of unity among people at this site I should say, some of the nicest people I know are liberals, but leaders in the democratic party to me are off the deep end. I bear no animosity to most liberals, but somebody needs to give the democratic party a reality check.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"You need to know that the nationwide movement to bring non-citizens, even illegal aliens, to the polls in local elections is growing. The latest hotbed of this movement is the District of Columbia (the "DC" in Washington DC for those of you who went to government schools.) There are already several cities in the US where aliens, illegal and legal, can vote in local elections. This movement exists in Democratic party circles . They know that aliens, legal and illegal, generally vote Democratic .. and it's all part of a plan to expand the Democrat voting base. "

Bob that has to be the most *** backwards thing I've ever heard. The republicans want to bring in more aliens here to work, and yet you say that they are going to vote democratic? Where do you get this stuff? I'm getting tired of your ability to stare facts in the face and say something completley different.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT the Democrats are the ones making the argument for allowing non-citizens to vote, primarily in New york City and southern San Fransico real republican bastians. It started out as school board elections with the reasoning that their kids are attending school so they should have som say in it. It has expanded to where the Democrats( and if you don't think DEms run New York and San Fran you are wrong) that run those cities in those areas are trying to get aliens illegal and otherwise elligible to vote in all city and local elections. 
DO an internet search on non-citizen voting rights, maybe then you will have an informed opinion.

Its a bad precedent.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

so if I'm getting you right, its OK to let them work here for a reduced wage, but voting is a no-no? Ah i get it now.. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The reality is illegals come in all nationalities. Would you restrict any of them MT. How about illegal Chinese, North Korean, Afghans, plus many others. You wouldn't let just Mexicans vote would you, that would be prejudice. What is it that people don't understand about illegal. We try hold our immigration stable. Is it fair for a Mexican to sneak in and a person from another country is turned down when they try to get in legally. One is turned down for being honest while the other is rewarded for being dishonest. That makes sense to some people I guess. I hope in the above context some people will see how ridiculous this is.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats right MT they come here of their own free will, often breaking the immigration laws in the process, and if they want to vote they need to become legal citizens. Name one other country that lets foreigners vote in their elections.


----------

